# Be careful with potting soil



## jsadlersos

Hey all,
I haven't been doing this long, but I've made a crucial mistake and I want to share this with others that may not know better.
I recently set up a 75 gal. and used miracle grow organic choice potting soil for the substrate w/ a gravel cap. When I did this I figured I was doing the right thing for the aquarium. However I used too much and didn't mineralize the soil properly, and that's how it all started. The plants were growing great, and the fish were eating and swimming and happy..... Then I started noticing labored breathing from my angels. Then the tetras started getting sick. A few days later my angels started showing signs of septicemia. After doing a big water change I noticed "the smell". I did a little poking around in the forum and found out that I may have a hydrogen sulfide problem....... I had no idea how big. I started poking around in the soil with a skewer (after the fish were in quarantine) and the bubbles just kept coming. The smell was unmistakeable. For the sake of my fish, who I believe were poisoned by the gas, I drained the aquarium, salvaged what gravel I could, and tossed the rest of the substrate. My son who was watching tv in our living room began complaining of a bad smell. It literally filled my downstairs!! I've gotten everything back together now, but this could have been avoided if I had done a little more research and a little more planning.
Don't make the same mistake I did, take the advice to mineralize the soil properly, and be careful what soil you choose and how much you use!! For those of you with expertise in this area, I'm sure you know of ways to avoid this problem so if I'm not giving the correct information I apologize. I just don't want anyone to have to go through this.


----------



## ianjones

im new at NPTs too, but from most of what ive read, you are supposed to use topsoil, not potting soil, right?


----------



## Michael

Sorry you had to tear down your tank!

How deep was your soil layer? And the gravel cap? A common and unfortunate mistake is to use too much soil; one inch is the maximum I now use.


----------



## jsadlersos

It was about 2" and the gravel cap was an inch. Newbie mistake, but this is how I learn apparently. Ha!
Ianjones,
I've heard of people using both, and having success with both. I think its just a matter of how much you use, what kind you use, and how you mineralize the soil. These are the factors (I am starting to understand) that can make or break your success with soil.


----------



## bartoli

jsadlersos said:


> Don't make the same mistake I did, take the advice to mineralize the soil properly


Your problem was that your soil layer was too thick.

No need to mineralize the soil at all.


----------



## B76

Ya u néed to make sure that u expel gasses as the soil settles I mean first month is crucial. I have had soil tanks. If u don't have large established plants an root systems expelling gasses is huge. Sorry to hear about the bad result


----------



## jsadlersos

The new substrate I have in there seems to be working fine, and my tank water is clearer than its ever been since I started it. So I'm pretty happy with the end result. And Yes I agree that my soil layer was just too deep. Maybe when I get a little more experience with this sort of thing I will try soil again. The plants really seem to enjoy it, but for now I will be happy that I didn't lose any fish in the process (which could have easily gone the other way). I just hope people that don't know any better read this thread, and do it right.


----------



## bartoli

jsadlersos said:


> I just hope people that don't know any better read this thread, and do it right.


To do it right, people should educate themselves by reading Diana Walstad's Ecology of the Planted Aquarium. The book explained the problem of having too thick a layer of soil. It recommends a soil layer of 1" to 1.5" thick.


----------



## B76

There's all kinda of ways to do it. But anyone interested in having. Successful soil tank would hav read that gassing is the biggest FAIL involved with potting soil tank. Just prodding around with 6 pokes spread across the lay out will help.


----------

